# I don't know what's wrong with my baby goat



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

I noticed a few days ago that my baby goat has been sick. She had a bit of diarra so I gave her provios. I thought that was it, that made her sick but i also gave that to some others and they are fine. Everytime I saw her she was just standing there or laying down, she just looked sad. Yesterday I saw that her eyes have been sucked into her head or her eyelids have gotten swollen. I haven't seen her eat or drink water. Does anyone know what to do in this situation?


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Lorena said:


> I noticed a few days ago that my baby goat has been sick. She had a bit of diarra so I gave her provios. I thought that was it, that made her sick but i also gave that to some others and they are fine. Everytime I saw her she was just standing there or laying down, she just looked sad. Yesterday I saw that her eyes have been sucked into her head or her eyelids have gotten swollen. I haven't seen her eat or drink water. Does anyone know what to do in this situation?
> View attachment 133113
> View attachment 133115
> View attachment 133117
> ...


She looks extremely dehydrated to me. I would definitely be getting some electrolytes in her. I normally start with that as soon as I see runny poops just to make sure they don't get dehydrated


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> She looks extremely dehydrated to me. I would definitely be getting some electrolytes in her. I normally start with that as soon as I see runny poops just to make sure they don't get dehydrated


Thank you so much. I will got buy her some electrolytes tomorrow morning.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Do you have corn syrup? The clear stuff not pancake type. And how old is she? Honestly as bad as she looks in the photos idk if she can make it until tomorrow without some fluids in her


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Corn syrup in some warm water if possible in a bottle depending on the age. A bottle to me is easier to get it down them. My vet said it will give a little energy and help with getting fluids in them until I can get electrolytes. You can also use diluted Gatorade or Pedialyte


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> Do you have corn syrup? The clear stuff not pancake type. And how old is she? Honestly as bad as she looks in the photos idk if she can make it until tomorrow without some fluids in her


She's like 6 month old and in the evening I have her some sugar with some water and she took a few sips.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

That's good. Have you checked her temp?


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> That's good. Have you checked her temp?


No I have not


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

One more question right now. Did you see if inside her lower eyelids where pink? I had a goat do stuff similar to this not long ago and she ended up having some type of infection in her stomache. The inside of her eyelids had turned nearly white but her fecal samples where clean. Once the infection cleared up she was okay but she had been running a fever of 104 by the time we went to the vet


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> One more question right now. Did you see if inside her lower eyelids where pink? I had a goat do stuff similar to this not long ago and she ended up having some type of infection in her stomache. The inside of her eyelids had turned nearly white but her fecal samples where clean. Once the infection cleared up she was okay but she had been running a fever of 104 by the time we went to the vet


I believe it's a little pick I'm not quite sure


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Before you go to town tomorrow id check her temp and eyelids. Maybe get bcomplex n do more probios with the electrolytes. If she has a fever you probably need antibiotics


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> Before you go to town tomorrow id check her temp and eyelids. Maybe get bcomplex n do more probios with the electrolytes. If she has a fever you probably need antibiotics


It's midnight over here but I'll check all these things tomorrow morning and see how she'd holding up


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She doesn't look good. She really needs a vet. She looks like she needs IV fluids.


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

This morning I gave her pedialyte. She started walking around and pooped but it was runny. I will continue to give her that thought out the day. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She needs a shot of B complex daily. She needs probiotics daily. She really could use some IV fluids. You need to have a fecal done to include coccidia. She needs a lot more than just electrolytes.


----------

